# Omega Farms going up for Auction



## Duckslapper (Apr 10, 2011)

I've been hearing Rumors Omega Farms in Williamston is going up for public Auction May 22nd. Could be bad news for those in the dog game.


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

Duckslapper said:


> I've been hearing Rumors Omega Farms in Williamston is going up for public Auction May 22nd. Could be bad news for those in the dog game.


Really? What happened?


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Duckslapper said:


> I've been hearing Rumors Omega Farms in Williamston is going up for public Auction May 22nd. Could be bad news for those in the dog game.


I have heard the same thing. I have no details and can not validate the source but it would a be big blow for the Non-slip retriever clubs and many local trainers that use the facility. A fine piece of ground with a great location, easily available for many. Absolute super cover!


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

I can confirm its true. Loss of these grounds is a blow to the sport in Michigan. I've been working on alternative grounds for a while Blue Sky Retievers will be ok.


----------



## Lloydboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Yep, saw the email Jim Trotter sent out this morning... 

Wish there was a way we could put together Trust to buy at lest the north part of the farm where most Trial/Hunt Test are held.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Put me down for a $500 bid

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

Jager Pro said:


> Put me down for a $500 bid
> 
> Fingers crossed!


I'd be willing to invest in that too...at least the trail/field grounds


----------



## Hartland-Hunter (Jan 2, 2011)

Does anyone know the story? Is Cliff retiring? Several years ago I use to have a bow hunting membership until the farm was exclusively taken over for bird hunting/dog training.


----------



## DogsUnlimited (Feb 9, 2014)

This is awful news. I would be interested in investing too!!


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

So what is the general belief on the outcome? Does anyone believe that someone will buy it with the intentions of keeping it open as a business?


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Is it farm land?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

RecurveRx said:


> Is it farm land?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yes it is with training ponds


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

RecurveRx said:


> Is it farm land?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Mike-
Buy it! It's not too far from you. Great piece of property.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

When Property goes up for Auction it means one of two things:

1) Bank owned or repossessed
2) it's owned free and clear and the owner feels the cleanest fastest way to capitalize is an auction.


Chances of it not being converted to farm land for the purpose of growing crops are slim to none for the buyer.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Right. That is a big chunk of land. Not many farmers or businesses other than development will be able to buy that. 
Conservation land trust would be the only chance.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Someone should contact the natural resources trust fund to see if state could buy.

I could not find a listing on the web for the auction with details or I'd pass it along to my DNR contacts.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

slammer said:


> Right. That is a big chunk of land. Not many farmers or businesses other than development will be able to buy that.
> Conservation land trust would be the only chance.


How many acres are involved in this parcel? Can they be divided?


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

I think plenty of farmers could buy it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

Does anyone know WHY it is being sold? 

Lloydboy said he received an email ... but what was the written explanation? 

My guess is that this land is thousands of acres and will cost millions of dollars. The taxes alone on this will be unaffordable for most buyers. Maybe someone has some actual numbers of the particular parcel(s) up for auction. 

Slammer and Fritz, your idea may or may not be feasible, but sounds like something that needs investigating. All alternative options should be pursued to stop it from going into development. That is the last thing that needs to happen with a nice parcel this large in Southern Michigan. We have lost enough beautiful countryside to development already.


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

If anyone has millions of dollars available and is looking to invest in this great piece of property, you may find this informative. I found this link to some interesting 2013 DATA published by MSU on the historical values and projections of land in Michigan. It is categorized by the different land uses, as well. If you are an analytical it is quite interesting. 

*https://www.msu.edu/~steind/Land%202013%20MI%20Land%20Values%20&%20Leasing%20Rates%20No%20644.pdf*


----------

